# Help Choose Interior Color Scheme



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

I am looking for an interior color scheme for my car but cannot even begin to imagine what will work w/ the odd colors of my stock interior.............. Below is a link to a picture of my interior...


PLEASE HELP CHOOSE COLOR....
i'm thinking a dark blue .. but maybe not.

Interior of my car.....


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

HTTP/1.1 404 Object Not Found


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

thanks.. forgot extensions were jpg instead of gif


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*DAMN!*

you've got a tough interior to work with... navy blue doesnt sound too bad... i think itll work, im not too crazy about wood grain but u should try it, i think itll match the beige interior better than some outrageous color. but its all on u of course.


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

ya that interior is why i posted.... haha
i'm thinking now maybe i should just save up some cash and 
buy one of those carbon fiber dash kits in black..... that may look good


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, you've really got your work cut out for you with that color.

I would spend some serious $$ and have the entire interior redone.....


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

black, white or maybe grey, none of them are exciting colors but they will at least go with the interior. Carbon Fiber would look good, and I am having a hard time seeing it but maybe aluminum...good luck tho that is a hard color to work with keep us updated on what you decide


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Wow, you've really got your work cut out for you with that color.
> 
> I would spend some serious $$ and have the entire interior redone..... *


I agree....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

me 2 but if i was u i like the light gray with white look


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think maybe something to lighten it up but nothing really comes to mind.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I have the same exact interior. I decided to give up on doing anything drastic on it unless it looks really really really good.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Tan! Dude I'm so sorry. Change your vinyl to grey or black and paint the plastic blue.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

would go with a black and dark blue color scheme or turn the grey all blue and put in dark wood inserts....

just dont paint it bright yellow and lime green and put stickers all over it....lol

im in the process of recoloring my interior...going black and blue...
take your time and be patient cause its a PITA no matter what interior you have....best of luck!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i wish my interior was that color. get some wood grain, color match the steering wheel to the rest.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

*interior*

i would say either a subtle dark blue, or even a full dark grey interior.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

If you don't like that interior color,why not try and find a wrecked Sentra Se-SEL and swap the entire interior from it?Then you could sell all the brown stuff to someone with a trashed interior to recoup some of the costs.Plus,the Se's use better seats than other trim levels.It could be worse:it could be avacado green with a vinyl bench seat!


----------



## Freakin' Rican (Aug 23, 2002)

if i were you i'd do a swap with the se-r interior it's all black and nice i love my se-r just for that and it's easier to match colors. you could go red, silver would look tight, and a royal blue would look badass but i know it will probably be too hard to find the interior parts of an se-r. So i would go with carbon fiber and silver.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

wood grain. It would match well plus a nice wood grain interior looks a hell of a lot nicer than ANYTHING painted. I would never personally paint my interior, Ithink it looks cheap. go with the wood man.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah,If you keep the stock interior,try either a wood kit or brushed aluminum(if you can find it).spray painting trim makes it look like a kiddie car!(especially white or silver!!)


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I have that same interior, I was thinking about doing brushed aluminum trim and changing out the factory mats for some black ones.... I don't know how it'd look though. In my mind, it looks pretty good, hehe.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

you can work with a tan interior. NO, you can't do the average import racer type interior but get some wood grain, color match the steering wheel and you will come out with a nice interior


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I agree,plus it would have more class than the import tuner look of high contrast colors.(BTW,I have the exact same interior!)


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I think maybe all I will do to the interior is change the dash guage lights to those reverse euro ones. I was out there today thinking about it and it's probably left better untouched or go with a more luxary wood grain look.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

In my opinion,I'd use the reverse EL gauge faces.They aren't as bright and annoying to look at at night as say a bright blue or green set would be.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Mav,

Have you done anything to your interior yet? I think making the trim either a jet black or a brushed aluminum would look ok. Jet Black would probably be a more normal look than aluminum, but the aluminum might turn out fine as well. Any other colors than that would look ugly... and as suggested, maybe wood trim would be ok too, but I'm not a big fan of that type.


----------

